# [OT] Futebol - Portugal x Brasil - 29/03/2003

## fghellar

Façam suas apostas...  :Wink: 

----------

## AngusYoung

Deixa eu consultar minha bola de cristal ...

hum, acho que dá 

2 x 1 pro Brasil   :Smile: 

----------

## v

nah, portugal é que ganha

1 a 0, sofrido até ao fim!   :Laughing: 

----------

## RoadRunner

Eu não sou grande fan de football, mas acho que o Brasil não é a selecção campeã à toa! Assim, mesmo sendo Português e querendo que Portugal ganhe, acho que vai ser ao contrário =)

A minha aposta é mesmo para um empate.

----------

## pilla

A pergunta nao eh qual resultado a gente quer, eh qual a gente acha que vai ser  :Very Happy: 

 *v wrote:*   

> nah, portugal é que ganha
> 
> 1 a 0, sofrido até ao fim!  

 

----------

## fghellar

Apostas encerradas... Agora vamos ver...

----------

## darktux

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## pilla

Mordi a lingua  :Razz: 

 *Bloody Bastard wrote:*   

> A pergunta nao eh qual resultado a gente quer, eh qual a gente acha que vai ser 
> 
>  *v wrote:*   nah, portugal é que ganha
> 
> 1 a 0, sofrido até ao fim!   

 

----------

## papa-osculos

D E C O D E C O D E C O

Bom jogo, apesar de ter detestado da actuação do simão sabrosa e do rui jorge.

Para mim estes dois jogadores não têm lugar na selecção !!!!

----------

## AngusYoung

Putz ... só lamento pro Brasil   :Confused: 

----------

## fghellar

E eu acabei ficando preso no trabalho e nao pude ver o jogo...   :Confused: 

----------

## almafer

bom dia,queria approveitar de esto OT para mandar um abraco a todos os brasileiros,morei no brasil,4 anos atraes e o brasil està ainda no meu coracao,espero de voltar cedo,o meu portogues està uma pena,eu sei  :Laughing:  ,desculpe,un abraco tambem para os portugueses  :Laughing: 

----------

